# Recording iTunes Radio Streams



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I'm sure this may have been discussed before, but I am running out the door and can't search at the moment. 

Is there a way for me to record my fave iTunes streaming radio stations off the net and then save them for later to play on my iPod?


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

search for a program called Audacity (I think there's a Mac version). It essentially records everything going through your Audio Out and saves it in essentially any format with options for things like Stereo. The quality is excellent and also doubles as a great program to defeat DRM 

EDIT: here's the link http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Madeline (Oct 12, 2011)

Audacity is a damn good program for you to record radio from iTunes. But you need to install lame to record audio as mp3 or wmv files. If you find it tiring to use this way, you could use other kinds of audio recorders.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

For $32, you could buy Audio Hijack Pro, which just runs RINGS around Audacity for this sort of thing -- including scheduled, automatic recordings from multiple sources and a dozen other things. WELL worth the money IMHO.


----------

